# Contour Goggle Mount - Positioning Advice



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Narrow the view from 170 deg to 125 helps

However, I still have this problem a bit. Would be interested what others are doing.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

I hated the goggle mount. Extra pressure on my goggles and if you want the laser shooting - then you have to make the straps incredibly tight.

I had much more success just using the profile mount and affixing it to the side of my helmet.. I've seen people also use the profile mount that "spins" on the sides of their helmet too.

Obviously this only factors in if you in fact wear a helmet.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Derp said:


> I hated the goggle mount. Extra pressure on my goggles and if you want the laser shooting - then you have to make the straps incredibly tight.
> 
> I had much more success just using the profile mount and affixing it to the side of my helmet.. I've seen people also use the profile mount that "spins" on the sides of their helmet too.
> 
> Obviously this only factors in if you in fact wear a helmet.



Did you find that the helmet was still in the camera's field of view? 

I saw a guy who had a side helmet mount that put the camera about 2" away from his helmet, but when I looked on the contour website it wasn't there, i think it's third party.

Actually I looked again and there is this mount:

http://store.contour.com/ae/us/mounts/360-helmet-mount/invt/3570/


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't have that mount. That one appears to be the best solution if you absolutely want to make sure and not show your helmet.

I bought the snow mount kit and use the "profile mount". I have my goggle strap outside of my helmet so I put my helmet and goggles on, went to a mirror, and lined up my profile mount. 

I applied the mount, covered my helmet in a plastic bag, and taped over the bag and around the helmet several times to keep a great deal of pressure to the 3m adhesive. Since the helmet is curved and the mount was flat I wanted to make sure it stuck good and tight. Left it alone for 2 days and removed the bag.

So far it seems to be working great. I did some filming around the house and will try to dig up the footage tonight to see if the helmet was showing. I don't think it was.

There is also a flat mount that can spin and lock into place. I would think it should work fine on the top or side of a helmet as well and comes with the camera included mounts. I know for sure it comes with the snow mount kit.

"Contour" Snow Mounts | Contour


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

El bumpo.


I get what you mean about the fixed mount Derp but I'm certain there are loads of clips online with no goggle/helmet showing when using the goggle mount. Determined to figure this out!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting. I have a Contour as well and my helmet is in the way of the shot but its so minuscule I am not concerned with it. I would rather have a small piece of helmet in my shot than a toaster on my head. :cheeky4: I want to try the goggle mount as well and might just move my side profile mount a little more forward in the future.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I've seen a few people running around the mountain with their contours on top of their helmets gopro style. This mount came with my Contour +2. 

CONTOUR Rotating Flat Surface Mount 2 - Eastern Mountain Sports

I use the side profile helmet mount and my helmet is always in the picture.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Extremo said:


> I've seen a few people running around the mountain with their contours on top of their helmets gopro style. This mount came with my Contour +2.
> 
> CONTOUR Rotating Flat Surface Mount 2 - Eastern Mountain Sports
> 
> I use the side profile helmet mount and my helmet is always in the picture.


I use the side one too...you can see tiny bit of helmet...no big deal...


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

I put the Contour tether clip in between my helmet and the back side (soft side) of the Mount Clip near the front (close to the goggle lens side) 
This angles the camera out a few mm and eliminates the sound that the clip makes when it flies around when boarding. 
I've found that I barely get the edge of my helmet when I do this and I sometime just catch the brim of my helmet (I use a RED Mutiny and electric EG2 goggles)
If you need it angled more, I guess you could find something else to shim the front side of the clip to angle it out even more.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Extremo said:


> I've seen a few people running around the mountain with their contours on top of their helmets gopro style. This mount came with my Contour +2.
> 
> CONTOUR Rotating Flat Surface Mount 2 - Eastern Mountain Sports
> 
> I use the side profile helmet mount and my helmet is always in the picture.


I've done that, and the helmet is completely invisible. Only problem I have is that with the Contour at the end of an arm that far from the helmet, you get a fair amount of jiggle. So your helmet needs to be snug on your head.


----------

